
Show HN: Free Logistics Management System for CPG Startups - jaymeh13
http://knowravel.com/
======
jaymeh13
Kevinj90825 and I are excited to share Ravel: a simple multi-carrier freight
management system for small CPG businesses.

We’re trying to make Oracle / SAP level logistics management software more
accessible ( intuitive with Jony Ive accent ) for small businesses.

Transporting product to retailers is one of the biggest concerns and costs for
CPG’s. We hope to make life a little easier for these folks :)

